# Bowel movement after delivery



## purapura

Hi all, I had my boy 2 days ago, natural birth. I had an inside tear and had to stay in the hospital for 2 nights with a catheter. Now have no problem with passing urine. I have not had any bowel movements yet, but I am concern how it's going to feel. Have anyone been trough the same and can share the experience? Just want to know what to expect... 
Thanks


----------



## MrsVenn

Go when you get the urge and don't try and push before that urge. It can be a good week after before you need to go as your digestive system will be sluggish.

Try and take lactulose to soften things.

Push a pad upwards when going, it'll take some of the strain off of the muscles and just relax. It's really not that bad :thumbup:


----------



## VieraSky

It took me a few days to have a bowel movement after I had my son. It will happen when it happens, and if it takes a few days, don't worry. It's normal.


----------



## lynnikins

make sure your drinking things like orange juice/pear juice or even prune juice to loosen things up esp if you were taking iron tablets prior to delivery ( no apple juice ,bananas )or take some stool softner to help and dont worry about it


----------



## purapura

Thanks ladies. will pop to the shop today to get something to soften things up :)


----------



## countryrider

I worried that it would hurt after giving birth...but with taking stool softners once a day (they gave them to me in the hospital) it's not that bad. Just don't push...when you feel you need to go let gravity take over so you're not pushing those muscles down there.


----------



## Sooz

I wasn't allowed to leave hospital until I'd had one (3rd degree tear into my anal sphincter) and that took 3 days (I just didn't need to go) but I was on Fybogel & Lactulose and TBH it didn't hurt at all. Unfortunately my issues started about 2 weeks after delivery and by 6 weeks I was bleeding every time I had a bowel movement. :(


----------



## Kiddo

Lactulose and Fybogel worked for me. I also found holding a sanitary towel against my stitches helped me feel a bit more comfortable.


----------



## GingerNut

I had a 3cm internal tear and didn't manage a bowel movement till 5 days after the birth. I couldn't go in the hospital, but the minute I got home I had to run up the stairs to the bathroom : ) It was grand, I was nervous (because I didn't really think anything down there could work properly after it all!) but it didn't hurt a bit.


----------



## 24/7

I found it really hard to go as I was quite constipated at the end, but went the morning after I had LO and it was just difficult to go as I couldnt push. xx


----------



## sequeena

I was terrified to poo for 2 days... in the end I just sat on the toilet and waited for it to come. I didn't strain. I did feel like I was going to tear again at first but it was fine once it started coming out.


----------

